# Where to find promethazine/codeine



## o2ezz (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey everyone, it's been a few years since I've been on where but I figured this is the best place to look. Ive been trying to find promethazine with codeine and can't seem to find it locally in AZ through anyone i know.. I see people posting pictures on Instagram and they have mass quantities of pints that they supposedly "sell" but I don't trust that and am not trying to get scammed..plus its way way over priced. Some trying to charge up to 350$ a pint!! I'm just trying to find out where all these people are getting it from so I can buy it without getting scammed. I know there has to be some website in the uk that ships internationally that is legit or something because WAY to many people can find it on Instagram... Please hook me up and help me out. I also read a thread saying
"check oneclickpharmacy.co.uk" i already tried oneclickpharmacy.co.uk but I think the website has been taken down since then...help me out if you know. Thanks. (I don't trust back page or craigslist either)


----------



## Southerner (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah you definately missed the boat on online pharmacies, I wouldn't order anything from that website or any other at this point.


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 11, 2013)

instagram bro lol frfr


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 11, 2013)

Bro go to a free clinic
Say you have a cough....that keeps you up at night
Cough cough
Done
I like the hydro over codeine..go for yellow 
Pinks good too


----------



## o2ezz (Dec 11, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Bro go to a free clinic
> Say you have a cough....that keeps you up at night
> Cough cough
> Done
> ...


 Okay so say i go to a free clinic, do i need insurance etc to get it filled, also, how do i fake a cough and make sure they give me the right shit and not something else lol. I'm listening i need the advice. Thanks


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 11, 2013)

id never order proco online its easy to get from a dr
anf the tussionex is tha best 
i like percocet solution i got it once fucked me up


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 11, 2013)

just say you been up at night with a cough and its making going to work hard after a night of coughing fits
n i have asthma n smoke weed i usually have a cough so its worksout


----------



## o2ezz (Dec 11, 2013)

chambray7 said:


> just say you been up at night with a cough and its making going to work hard after a night of coughing fits
> n i have asthma n smoke weed i usually have a cough so its worksout


 I don't smoke weed cuz of probation and I don't have a cough at all lol, I don't smoke cigs anymore either!


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol well you can always cwe T3s and get phenegren pills


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN/promethazine.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 11, 2013)

Follow the guy with a mean lean on and see where he gets his from..


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 11, 2013)

ha ha thats good one lol i havnt had proco in a while 
i think they stopped making actavis 
hitech mfg and qualitest caraco are really the only ones still producing it


----------



## o2ezz (Dec 11, 2013)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN/promethazine.html


Have you used this site before? Minimum order is 40,000 bottles...; I'm not trying to fill my entire garage lol i just want 10 or so pints... Is this site legit like honestly ? Don't wanna get raided lol


----------



## panhead (Dec 12, 2013)

C'mon dude do you really need advice on how to fake a cough , and fyi fuk that nasty ass prometh syrup , that shits weak & tastes like shit , what you want is Tussinex , its much better & tastes good enough to frost a cake with , i get a bottle every month if i ask for it but i usually dont ask unluss im down to an ounce or so .
If you really want it forget worring about free doctors n shit cause ya get what you pay for, do some research on Neuropathic pain then go to a pain mngt clinic & walk out with whatever you need .

Just be carefull what you wish for cause being opiate dependandent & no insurance leaves only one option .


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 13, 2013)

never fuss with the Tuss, jus got me a bottel due to the flu
come to Houston and you will pay 800-1000 a pint for Actavis 

id buy 1000 pints for 350 a piece


FUCK QUALITEST!


----------



## chambray7 (Dec 13, 2013)

fuck qualitest hell yeah. but it does do the job when there aint any other syrup around


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the Govt. is producing brand names like Qualitest that purposely taste shitty to decrease the desire to abuse it.
I personally don't like High Tech either nothing is the same as Actavis, taste wise

Anbody remember Alpharma?? it was later bought by Actavis
fun fact


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 13, 2013)

Hehe I have access to over a 100 flavors 
Chocolate sizzurp??
Mwahahahah


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Dec 13, 2013)

o2ezz said:


> Have you used this site before? Minimum order is 40,000 bottles...; I'm not trying to fill my entire garage lol i just want 10 or so pints... Is this site legit like honestly ? Don't wanna get raided lol



Many companys their are selling min. order 1 key for 60-100 USD, one place has a min. order of 10 g

I have used that site before (with sucess) but their are so many different companys , That is not saying anything

My only advice is to look at what else their selling , If they list stuff like LSD, MDMA, Herion dont even try their likely a scam, Also many places accept paypall or money orders these are safe to recoup "lost money"


----------



## Greenbeanlean (Nov 26, 2016)

All legit add cognacc42o. ships it


----------



## Greenbeanlean (Nov 26, 2016)

All legit add cognacc42o. ships it


----------

